# Empire Theatre, Burnley - February 2014



## Goldie87 (Mar 3, 2014)

The Empire Theatre in Burnley was built for W. C. Horner of the Victoria Opera House in Burnley and designed by the architect G. B. Rawcliffe, who had previously designed the Victoria Opera House. The Theatre opened on Monday the 29th of October 1894 with a variety show and could originally seat 1,935 people. In 1911 the respected Theatre Architect, Bertie Crewe reconstructed the auditorium with a new seating capacity of 2,100, and it is Crewe's auditorium that remains to this day despite several changes of use and recent serious neglect.

In 1938 The Theatre was converted for cinema use by the Architects Lewis and Company of Liverpool, and the seating capacity was reduced to 1,808 in the process. Like so many other Theatres around the Country the Empire was eventually converted for Bingo use but even this ceased in 1995 and the Theatre, despite being a Grade II Listed building, has been empty ever since, and is in serious decline, and listed as one of the Theatres Trust's buildings at risk. 

Was really good to see this place after seening various photos of it in the past. It has some pretty amazing old features surviving throughout the interior, but sadly the place suffers from a serious case of dry rot and im surprised its survived as well as it has really. Visited with jacquesj.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2014)

Holy crap! I know I overuse the word 'Epic' but that is fantastic, that main auditorium is fantastic! The light in there is awesome! 
Wicked photos as always too, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Rapture (Mar 4, 2014)

Fantastic imagery! Absolutely gobsmacks me how people manage to find/enter places like these.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 4, 2014)

Excellent set mate
this place looks pretty good


----------



## krela (Mar 4, 2014)

Amazing stuff. Sad to think it will be left to rot until it's bad enough to gain a demolition order though. The listed building system fails again.


----------



## woody65 (Mar 4, 2014)

listing only comes into force when you start to restore, councils dont have the money urgent work orders


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 4, 2014)

Hell Goldie even by your standards that's a belter,well done matey


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 4, 2014)

Still a lot of beautiful features to be seen but it dont look like it will last much longer which is quite sad,ace photos.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 4, 2014)

Lovely stuff! I've sort of been in here but only as far as the gods over the stage then I gave up because I almost chucked because of all the pigeon shi.... erm... mess! Must go again but with a respirator this time!

I reckon you've caught the feel of the place really well.


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 4, 2014)

Cheers guys, pretty rare to see anything like this now! Get yourself back there TeeJF while its still there!!


----------



## Old No.13 (Mar 4, 2014)

Amazing, must get them to shut the Lyceum in Sheffield again.


----------

